# VK - Price Drops!



## Gizmo (29/10/18)

PRICE DROPS:

Nikola Medea 218W now R900
Geek Vape NOVA 200W Kit now R1200
Innokin EQ Pod System now R350
Vapefly Core RTA now R450

https://www.vapeking.co.za/index.php?dispatch=products.on_sale​


----------

